
How I'm scaling “doing things that don't scale” – (YC SUS19) - PatrolX
https://blog.assistable.com/how-im-scaling-doing-things-that-dont-scale/
======
solarkraft
Looks like the website doesn't scale - it seems to be in DoS protection lock
down.

